# Seen at the annual Steam and vintage rally.



## Capt Lightning (Jul 4, 2016)

Every year on the first Sunday in July,  the village where I live hosts a Steam and vintage vehicle rally...

Here are some photos of the exhibits...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 4, 2016)

Nice photos Capt Lightning. Looks like a fun day. I like the tractors. My son is restoring an old Ford tractor.Not as old as the steam one. He has been at it for a few years. He asked if he could keep it in our garage. When I said yes, I didn't realize it was going to become a permanent fixture. Next time I will asked when it is leaving before saying yes. lol Actually I'm glad he is interested in such things.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2016)

Cool pics Capt


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 4, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Every year on the first Sunday in July,  the village where I live hosts a Steam and vintage vehicle rally...
> 
> Here are some photos of the exhibits...
> 
> View attachment 30436



Capt Lightning, is that a early 60's Hillman?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes, it certainly looks like a Hillman 'Minx'.  Yet anothet British car brand that has disappeared.

Here's another (I believe) Hillman - a 'Husky'  converted to be a micro-camper.


----------

